# Temporal/Granizada Monchique 29/04/2011



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 12:32)

*Radar*









*Aqui vai o 1º vídeo*


----------



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 12:37)

*Re: Temporal Monchique 29/04/2011*

*2º vídeo*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuVt0Nv-XGk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL"]YouTube        - Temporal em Monchique 29/04/2011 parte 2[/ame]


----------



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 12:42)

*Re: Temporal Monchique 29/04/2011*

*3º vídeo*


----------



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 12:53)

*Re: Temporal Monchique 29/04/2011*

*4º vídeo*


----------



## HotSpot (29 Abr 2011 às 12:54)

*Re: Temporal Monchique 29/04/2011*

Excelente Registo.

Siewolf, se puderes relata no meteoglobal sff.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Abr 2011 às 13:02)

Boas

Belo registo. 

QUANDO SE FILMA, OS MOVIMENTOS DA MAQUINA NÃO PODEM SER COMO O MOVIMENTO DA NOSSA CABEÇA, FAÇAM MOVIMENTOS MENOS BRUSCOS E SE POSSÍVEL FAZER PEQUENAS PARAGENS EM ZONAS DE INTERESSE, SE NÃO O PESSOAL TEM DE TOMAR UNS COMPRIMIDOS PARA O ENJOO, PARECE QUE VAMOS PARA O MAR.

Abraços


----------



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 13:11)

*Re: Temporal Monchique 29/04/2011*



HotSpot disse:


> Excelente Registo.
> 
> Siewolf, se puderes relata no meteoglobal sff.




Já foi comunicado, pena não poder enviar os vídeos


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2011 às 13:13)

Excelente registo sielwolf. Foi a que horas ?


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 13:14)

Que barbaridade 

Que excelentíssimo registo.


----------



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 13:16)

Vince disse:


> Excelente registo sielwolf. Foi a que horas ?



por volta das 10h da manhã


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Abr 2011 às 13:56)

sortudo. por aqui nada como sempre.


----------



## 1337 (29 Abr 2011 às 14:01)

Grande registo adorei parabens


----------



## Redfish (29 Abr 2011 às 14:04)

*Bons videos*: Thumbsup:

De acto de ocorrido fenomenos bem interessantes no interior algarvio nos ultimos dias...
_Que diga uma colega minha que ficou com um buraco no telhado fruto da queda de um raio na zona de Paderne._


----------



## ecobcg (29 Abr 2011 às 14:08)

Belo registo!
Grande granizada!


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2011 às 14:10)

Brutal!

Os agricultores é que não devem ter gostado.


----------



## actioman (29 Abr 2011 às 14:36)

Sem dúvida, uma grande reportagem e "dentro" do acontecimento! 

É o chamado "Big Brother MeteoPT"  Estamos em todo o lado. 

Obrigado pela excelente partilha!

Ainda há gelo por ai? Que pena não haver nenhuma estação pela zona seria interessante saber a quantidade de precipitação e o seu efeito na temperatura.


----------



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 14:44)

actioman disse:


> Sem dúvida, uma grande reportagem e "dentro" do acontecimento!
> 
> É o chamado "Big Brother MeteoPT"  Estamos em todo o lado.
> 
> ...



Saí de Monchique às 11h40m e ainda havia muito gelo por lá. Existe uma estação meteorológica na escola e àquela hora registava 29mm acumulados. Infelizmente falhou a electricidade em Monchique o que impossibilita de ver online os dados desde então.
A temperatura desceu para os 9ºC


----------



## actioman (29 Abr 2011 às 14:51)

sielwolf disse:


> Saí de Monchique às 11h40m e ainda havia muito gelo por lá. Existe uma estação meteorológica na escola e àquela hora registava 29mm acumulados. Infelizmente falhou a electricidade em Monchique o que impossibilita de ver online os dados desde então.
> A temperatura desceu para os 9ºC



Espectáculo! E antes da precipitação tinham que temperatura?
A estação está acessível ao publico ou não?


----------



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 15:01)

actioman disse:


> Espectáculo! E antes da precipitação tinham que temperatura?
> A estação está acessível ao publico ou não?



Está sim. Aqui vai o site: 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39

Ainda consegui ver os dados na consola ate às 11h30m mas como o computador se desligou às 10h e não foi mais reiniciado os dados online só registaram até essa hora.
Antes da precipitação estavam cerca de 16ºC


----------



## actioman (29 Abr 2011 às 15:11)

sielwolf disse:


> Está sim. Aqui vai o site:
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39
> 
> ...



Olha que porreiro! Tenho a certeza que fazes parte desse projecto! Isso sim é que é uma escola à maneira! Muito bom a ideia de a colocar online!

Fico a aguardar então pelo "ressuscitar" da EM e esperar que não se tenham perdido os dados!
Tu dizes já não estar en Monchique, provavelmente porque deves morar numa freguesia ai perto. Ao fazeres a tua viagem para casa deu para teres uma noção da dimensão do fenómeno? Normalmente são coisa muito localizadas, mas já que tu estavas presente aproveito para o confirmar! 

Abraço


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2011 às 15:19)

Uma brutal saraivada. Espero que não tenha provocado grandes estragos.


----------



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 15:37)

actioman disse:


> Olha que porreiro! Tenho a certeza que fazes parte desse projecto! Isso sim é que é uma escola à maneira! Muito bom a ideia de a colocar online!
> 
> Fico a aguardar então pelo "ressuscitar" da EM e esperar que não se tenham perdido os dados!
> Tu dizes já não estar en Monchique, provavelmente porque deves morar numa freguesia ai perto. Ao fazeres a tua viagem para casa deu para teres uma noção da dimensão do fenómeno? Normalmente são coisa muito localizadas, mas já que tu estavas presente aproveito para o confirmar!
> ...



Sou o responsável pela estação meteorológica da escola. A estação só ficará online na próxima segunda feira de manhã. Os dados não serão perdidos uma vez que a consola tem um data logger que armazena toda a informação.
Quando saí de Monchique para Portimão constatei que o fenómeno foi muito localizado uma vez que a poucos km de Monchique estava tudo seco. Em Portimão nem choveu.


----------



## sielwolf (30 Abr 2011 às 13:36)

Mais um vídeo a testemunhar o dia de ontem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Abr 2011 às 14:08)

Brutal tambem... Grande registo!! Esta a dar na sic o teu video!!neste momento!!


----------



## Agreste (30 Abr 2011 às 15:26)

*Imagens e descrições «Jornal de Monchique» via facebook*

_- Rua do Revez Quente - _






_- Escadinhas para a Ermida de S. Sebastião -_






_- Sem descrição do local - _






_- Sem descrição do local -_ 






_- Rua de S. Sebastião -_






_- Largo dos Chorões -_






_- Sem descrição do local -_ 






_- Igreja Matriz -_ 






_- Estrada de Sabóia (Praça do peixe) -_






_- Estrada de Sabóia (Praça do peixe) -_






_- Estrada de Sabóia (Praça do peixe) -_






-_ Passeio junto à Escola EB 2,3 de Monchique -_






_- Rua do Viador -_ 






_- Rua do Revez Quente -_






_- Sem descrição do local -_ 






_- Sem descrição do local -_ 






_- Sem descrição do local -_ 







*Imagens «Rui André - Presidente da CM Monchique» via facebook*


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2011 às 15:47)

Bom trabalho de recolha Agreste, obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2011 às 16:08)

Excelente registo Agreste.


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2011 às 16:12)

Brutal!!! nem imagino o que isso seja porque nunca presenciei tal fenómeno infelizmente!


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 16:17)

Inacreditável! Fotos excelentes


----------



## Z13 (30 Abr 2011 às 16:40)

Excelentes reportagens!!

Parabéns!


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2011 às 20:43)

sielwolf disse:


> Sou o responsável pela estação meteorológica da escola. A estação só ficará online na próxima segunda feira de manhã. Os dados não serão perdidos uma vez que a consola tem um data logger que armazena toda a informação.



Parabéns, essa estação é praticamente um clássico, já tem uns aninhos, volta e meia falávamos dela, e do que me recordo mais é precisamente a mesma deixar de transmitir quando se passava alguma coisa importante, pelo menos nalgumas vezes foi assim, em que queríamos ver dados de lá 

Mas recordo-me de em conversa privada com o André e o hotspot termos concluído que deveria ser precisamente devido a falhas eléctricas. Infelizmente nada que possam controlar, muitas zonas do interior à primeira contrariedade do tempo, lá se vai a electricidade.

E já agora, feliz aniversário.


----------

